# SHOP MONSTERS - Let's see um



## Bill Gruby (Jul 25, 2012)

Now that I have your attention, you all, for the most part, have one. I'll start, Meet Molly. If I am in the shop, (cave), she is there.

"Billy G' :whistle:


----------



## macrnr (Jul 25, 2012)

Colby, He is a Brussels Griffon, bred to catch rats in stables. The true definition of a rat dog. I have watched him chasing rabbits in the tall grass, and standing on his back legs like the picture is part of his hunting technique. Very unusual little rescue dog, we have grown very attached to him. When he sees a rabbit or a squirrel, he is off in hot pursuit and cares not a whit what I say about it. We live in the mountains and I worry that he could be a snack for a coyote or mountain lion.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jul 25, 2012)

I have two Labs, but only one of them, Rambo is a shop monster. It seems I'm always digging chips out of his paws. He also LOVES beer as you can tell from the photograph. 

BTW...the shop monster is on the right.

Tom


----------



## bedwards (Jul 25, 2012)

Lathe Lizard made when the weather was real cold. I have a light under a tarp to keep moisture off the lathe.


bedwards


----------



## 8ntsane (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/7861-testing

Norton, a 2yr old Boxer/Masstif
Show off his safety glasses, took over a yr to get him to wear them without taking them off. He has to wear these in the shop when machines are running.


----------



## burnrider (Jul 26, 2012)

> Colby, He is a Brussels Griffon, bred to catch rats in stables. The true definition of a rat dog.



The British military tried using rat dogs in the WWI trenches to reduce populations feeding off the dead. One photo showed two dogs in a tug-of-war over one rat. They had to look else where for a solution.


----------



## 8ntsane (Jul 26, 2012)

TomG said:


> I have two Labs, but only one of them, Rambo is a shop monster. It seems I'm always digging chips out of his paws. He also LOVES beer as you can tell from the photograph.
> 
> BTW...the shop monster is on the right.
> 
> Tom



Tom
That dog looks like a big boy.
He is eyeing up that beer like it was a steak dinner!


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jul 26, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Tom
> That dog looks like a big boy.
> He is eyeing up that beer like it was a steak dinner!



Yes Paul he is a big boy, weighing in at 133 pounds. Generally if he wants my beer I just give it to him. :whiteflag:

Tom


----------



## 8ntsane (Jul 26, 2012)

Whoa, 133 lbs , Tom what are you feedin that boy?
Or does he just take what ever he wants 

I guess if he wants somthing, Id hand it over too.
Good looking animal Tom


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jul 26, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Whoa, 133 lbs , Tom what are you feedin that boy?
> Or does he just take what ever he wants
> 
> I guess if he wants somthing, Id hand it over too.
> Good looking animal Tom



Not sure how he got so big. When we picked him up at five weeks old he could sit in my hand, now he drags me around the yard. The thing is, he's not overweight, he's just BIG, more than double the weight of some of the Labs we've had. It's a good thing he's well behaved and has a pleasant personality. 

Tom


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 26, 2012)

TomG said:


> Not sure how he got so big. When we picked him up at five weeks old he could sit in my hand, now he drags me around the yard. The thing is, he's not overweight, he's just BIG, more than double the weight of some of the Labs we've had. It's a good thing he's well behaved and has a pleasant personality.
> 
> Tom



Looks like he has a bit of Great Dane in him.  Good looking dog.

-Ron


----------



## PIKEMAN (Jul 27, 2012)

This is Ruby, a 105lb. Akita mix lap dog. I got her from the pound at about a year old, already spayed and housebroken. I think the camera flash induced green pupils fit real nice with the topic of this thread.:whistle::rofl:


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 27, 2012)

Both of m y girls are banned from the shop.  They arent smart enough to get out of harms way so I keep them away to protect them.  The Golden and dobermutt both love the shop, but when I am working I make them go back in the house till I am done.  When I am cleaning or just tinkering they can come back.  I run a lot of welding machinery and plasma cutters so A flash burn or a slag burn would not be good.  Seems they like to lay under the plasma table and the iron oxide slag dust gets in their fur and goes everywhere.  Momma is not a fan of that at all.  But Elvis is always welcome.  He's a three year old barn owl that took residence in the pump shed and moved to the rafters in the shop during the winters.  I guess I did enough to keep him warm and the shop is directly adjacent to a large brush pile that provides lots of snakes and small critters for him to eat.  
Bob


----------



## jgedde (Jul 27, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Both of m y girls are banned from the shop. They arent smart enough to get out of harms way so I keep them away to protect them. The Golden and dobermutt both love the shop, but when I am working I make them go back in the house till I am done. When I am cleaning or just tinkering they can come back. I run a lot of welding machinery and plasma cutters so A flash burn or a slag burn would not be good. Seems they like to lay under the plasma table and the iron oxide slag dust gets in their fur and goes everywhere. Momma is not a fan of that at all. But Elvis is always welcome. He's a three year old barn owl that took residence in the pump shed and moved to the rafters in the shop during the winters. I guess I did enough to keep him warm and the shop is directly adjacent to a large brush pile that provides lots of snakes and small critters for him to eat.
> Bob



Mine too.  My Beagle doesn't like the machine noise, and my Golden pup likes to gnaw on chips...

As long as it's swept up, the Golden can "hang out" with me when I'm in the shop...   Although she does tend to steal tools (especially sandpaper) and materials and bring them back to her mat under my table saw's extension table.

John


----------



## rickard (Jul 27, 2012)

My 2 Shop Monkeys on their Shop Couch, well OK Living room Couch , Right now the shop and living room are one in the same


----------



## Sandro (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't let the boys in the shop when I'm working, they're both to curious for their own good. But if I leave the door open for a minute, they both come in to see what I've been up to.

Sandro Di Filippo


----------



## 09kevin (Jul 28, 2012)

This is Olive, She turns into a real monster whenever another dog gets near her momma )


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I finally caught both of my "secretaries" in a weak moment.  They hate the red light on the camera, makes em look fat so I have to get them looking away.  And yes, they are both fat little *****es too.  Haa haaa haaa!  Gotta look close at the top pic to see the little black and tan dobermutt.  She is under the desk, hiding from the thunder that's in the area.    Good secretary, under the desk and all, too bad she isn't human...
Bob


----------



## davidh (Aug 9, 2012)

this is my Dutch watch dog.  her name is Mina (means "protector" in Dutch.  extremely smart and alert to any changes in surroundings.. . . . sometimes call a "wolf spitz"


----------



## macrnr (Jan 26, 2013)

macrnr said:


> Colby, He is a Brussels Griffon, bred to catch rats in stables. The true definition of a rat dog. I have watched him chasing rabbits in the tall grass, and standing on his back legs like the picture is part of his hunting technique. Very unusual little rescue dog, we have grown very attached to him. When he sees a rabbit or a squirrel, he is off in hot pursuit and cares not a whit what I say about it. We live in the mountains and I worry that he could be a snack for a coyote or mountain lion.


My worst fears happened, My wife went out to fill the bird feeder and Colby took off. I went out the next morning to look for him and the coyotes got him. Devastating, he was like one our kids.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 26, 2013)

Loss of a pet is the same as loss of a family member. Sorry to hear of this loss.

"Billy G"


----------



## Ray C (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's Leila, Linus & Sasha (left to right).  Leila is a rat terrier and Linus is a rat terrier / chihuahua mix.  The smallest one totally dominates the pack but they all get along, play and sleep together.  The little guys are afraid of the shop noises.  Sasha doesn't mind at all and is always with me.  She hates when I make her leave when I'm doing something too noisy or hazardous for her to be around.

Little linus is the kind of dog that shivers anytime the temps drop below 85 so he wears a jacket in the winter and curls-up under Sasha. 

Sasha is totally kind and friendly to everyone.  She does the "body wag" for everyone she meets -then she knocks e'm over, licks them and insists on playing.  She's 3 and I don't think she'll grow out of that...  The other two are about 5 years old but Sasha treats them like her puppies -always a watchful eye on her little buddies.

BTW:  Sash is a Rhodesian Ridgeback, Boxer and Pitbull mix.  Everyone is afraid of her... (if they only knew how much she just wants to play)...


----------



## Ray C (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes indeed... sad to hear that.



Bill Gruby said:


> Loss of a pet is the same as loss of a family member. Sorry to hear od this loss.
> 
> "Billy G"


----------



## jimbob (Jan 26, 2013)

This is Eve, a Walker Hound I found along the side of the road in 2001 with a broken leg and took her home. When I took her to Animal Control there just happened to be a lady from the Humanetarians who paid to have her leg fixed. That was her lucky day as the owner who had her out hunting told the people at Animal Control that if he took her he would just have to shoot her.

Now in her old age (about 14) when she comes out to the shop she just sleeps.


----------



## Sandro (Jan 26, 2013)

macrnr said:


> My worst fears happened, My wife went out to fill the bird feeder and Colby took off. I went out the next morning to look for him and the coyotes got him. Devastating, he was like one our kids.



So sorry to hear of your loss. My pets are part of the family and I understand your pain
.
Sandro Di Filippo


----------



## fast freddie (Jan 26, 2013)

here is my little aztec  dog


----------



## kilroy (Jan 26, 2013)

Brodie 2 Plus. My Scotty and partner in crime as my wife calls him.


----------



## rwwells (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss macrnr,,,,,,,,,,,,,praying for you and family during your sorrow.

RWW


----------



## psychodelicdan (Jan 26, 2013)

Truly sorry about your pup. 


Let There Be Rock.......s


----------



## mtnlvr (Jan 26, 2013)

*sRe: SHOP MONSTERS - Let's see um*



macrnr said:


> My worst fears happened, My wife went out to fill the bird feeder and Colby took off. I went out the next morning to look for him and the coyotes got him. Devastating, he was like one our kids.



I'm very sorry about your loss.  They are truely like a member of the family.  We live in the mountains of NC and also have had pets lost to coyotes.
Our Abbee ,Lab/Greyhound mix, is laying on the bed beside me as I type and it would break my heart to lose her.  I fill your pain.


----------



## upTheHill (Jan 27, 2013)

here's my 23 pound cat Bucky.




he had a hard day of eating, needs his rest now, too bad he doesn't fit in his bed anymore.


----------



## canerodscom (Jan 27, 2013)

Madison Claire, our mini-doxie, is queen of the world.  And she has two names like all proper Southern ladies.


----------



## davidh (Jan 27, 2013)

this is miss Nora, 95 lb puppy that'll eat your whole arm off. . . . but she's learning


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Jan 27, 2013)

TomG said:


> Yes Paul he is a big boy, weighing in at 133 pounds. Generally if he wants my beer I just give it to him. :whiteflag:
> 
> Tom



 Tom, If he's that strong, I highly suggest a "gentle leader".  We had one for our greater swiss mountain dog that weighed in a fit 165 lbs.  It goes around the snout and clips around their neck likea regular collar.  the hook up is under the jaw.  Mochi would drag me like I wasn't even there ( I weigh 215 lbs ) until we got the gentle leader.  It transformed him to a gentle giant.

 Mochi's wearing it here, playing with a boston terrier



 Mochi was a great dog and a good fishing buddy



 We lost Mochi right before Thanksgiving this year to gastric torsion.  We're on the waiting list for another swissie, so sometime this year .......


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 28, 2013)

Heres Jethro 14 weeks old takeing a "lap nap" with mom.



He was 6lbs when I rescued him.Now close to 50lbs.He doesn't know big he has gotten in the last 8 weeks.


He is a Catahoula Leopard dog .We are going to need a bigger recliner when he get's full size.:rofl:
*****Just Saying************Gator******uch:


----------



## David32 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sandro said:


> I don't let the boys in the shop when I'm working, they're both to curious for their own good. But if I leave the door open for a minute, they both come in to see what I've been up to.
> 
> Sandro Di Filippo



I always had to dispose of plastic lathe cuttings immediately because our Junior would search for and eat them.


	

		
			
		

		
	
David32


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's mine, someone droped him off in the middle of winter while I was in my wheelchair, he was smaller than our cat. Named him Scooter after my power chair. He has never left my side.


----------

